# Will they like this?



## Hyatt101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hey guys,
So i was wondering if rabbits like these things: (please tell me if link doesn't work  )

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0006G7TCU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## CosmosMomma (Oct 1, 2012)

Well it depends on the rabbit but I'm sure if you stuff it with their favorite hay they'll love it.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks! i was looking for a way to provide them with hay, but keep it a little more clean


----------



## Sammiesmama (Oct 1, 2012)

I tried this with Sammie when I first got him and he didn't like it at all. Also it was a pain in the butt to get the hay in. I actually got a over the counter door storage thing at TJMaxx for $4.99 and it has been working great!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 1, 2012)

Many rabbits enjoy those hay wheels, however, (my opinion here) I wouldn't use it as the primary way to feed them hay. My opinion is that it takes too much work (albeit fun for them) to get the hay out and so it limits how much they will consume. I would use it more as a toy similar to paper towel tubes stuffed with hay. I think rabbits are more likely to eat more hay if it is readily and easily accessible and is refreshed often. 

I give my rabbits lots of hay in the morning. By evening, they still have hay left but I give them more anyway and then they dig right in and munch away. With the hay wheel it's more likely that one wouldn't want to refill it until it was near empty. Just one of my rabbits would probably go through a minimum of 2 wheels worth and as much as 5 wheels worth per day. (That's estimating by what they eat when it is given loose and easy to get to.)


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Okay. Thats what i was wondering: would they be able to eat alot. THank you!


----------



## MiniLopHop (Oct 2, 2012)

I agree, it is better to use for "fun hay" rather than the primary feeding. I stuff an odd type of hay- oat grass, bermuda grass, etc. in these to provide amusement and a differnt taste. They still have their normal hay in an easier to use bin (I just use a plastic bin I got at Target for $1 and set it by the litter box). I guess I have just gotten used to the hay mess, it is confines to their house so I don't fret about their style choices.


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 2, 2012)

My mom's rabbits liked it but it doesnt hold alot of hay and for two mini's they eat a lot of hay. It wasn't very practical. I use a shoe box or small box for my rabbits hay. They leave it in the box for the most part and it gives them a nice dig, nest box too. Petals lays in her and digs? tears it apart when the hay is gone.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 2, 2012)

We use a manger that hangs onto the side of the hutch--keeps the mess in the hutch that way.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 2, 2012)

I use it for hay (I hang it over the litter box in their x-pen) and my bunnies like it, but as others have said it's quite small and impractical as a main source of hay. for my bunnies, it's a toy but not their primary hay source.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 2, 2012)

Oh okay. So maybe I won't buy it then, because i want to focus on other things, toys, water bottles, hay, food, etc. so i need to save up!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 2, 2012)

If you are looking at water bottles, you may want to consider a bowl like this:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2752724


I have found with my rabbits, that they drink more from a bowl than a bottle -- healthy!


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 2, 2012)

My buns love their bowls too Suzette.


----------



## cerigirl (Oct 2, 2012)

My buns love their bowls too Suzette.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva (Oct 2, 2012)

We have one of those but over the years none of ours buns have liked it. I'm not sure what it is, but they just shove it into the corner.


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 3, 2012)

*Bunnylova4eva wrote: *


> We have one of those but over the years none of ours buns have liked it. I'm not sure what it is, but they just shove it into the corner.


I think you are referring to the hay wheel and not the water bowl - yes?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 3, 2012)

I recently switched to this for water and my bunnies LOVE it - http://www.walmart.com/ip/Van-Ness-Auto-Waterer-Cats/10315205


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 3, 2012)

Jennifer: Thats the kind of thing I want, because its better than water bottle or bowls because they have unlimited water (until the thing runs out)  and you don't have to refill My only hesitation is, those things are kinda big and I want pepper and Taz to have lots of room in their divided NIC cage, so I would have to buy 2; 1 for each rabbit. What is the smallest size of those water-jug things that you can get?


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 4, 2012)

not sure about the smallest you can get, since I just went with the cheapest  mine is 5'' at the widest part/8.5'' at the longest part.

I find I refill it once a day and pick little bits of hay out a couple times a day.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Oh really? Maybe your rabbits just drink a lot  
I think i might get one of them, just depending on how big they are!


----------



## Blue eyes (Oct 4, 2012)

Rabbits do tend to drink more from a bowl.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 4, 2012)

I thought so. I have always been skeptical with bottles because i feel like they can never get enough water from them


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 4, 2012)

*Hyatt101 wrote: *


> Oh really? Maybe your rabbits just drink a lot
> I think i might get one of them, just depending on how big they are!


one of mine does drink quite a bit... but one thing with the water dispenser I linked is that the water level drops from full to about 2/3 of the way full when you flip it over and it fills up the bowl. it's usually down to about 1/3 when I refill it.

the main reason I refill more often than I have to is that the bowl could stand to be washed out about once a day anyway 'cause it always gets a little bit of hay/debris in it and if I'm washing it out, I may as well refill it. to make sure the water's always fresh/full/clean, I just stay in the habit of dumping and refilling it once daily (which should probably done with any sort of water bowl).


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats true; good point  I think it would be effective, but I don't want them taking up too much space since the bunnies don't have big areas to play.
(By the way, LOVE the profile pics of Nala and Gaz  )


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 4, 2012)

thanks! I tried the free program mentioned here: http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=26593&forum_id=66 and made myself an avatar from newer pics 

I don't know that it's really possible to get anything significantly smaller than the water dispenser I've got - a more narrow base would make it more top-heavy and potentially easy to topple over.

I can't think of where I've seen one, but I think it may be possible to get something that hooks to the cage like a water bottle but dispenses into a bowl, so maybe you could find something like that... or just stick with a bottle until you get your bunns bonded (I assume that's what you're going for since you mentioned a divided NIC cage?).

I can't guarantee that a waterer like I have would work all that well in a cage, though - I dunno about your rabbits, but mine tend to make a pretty big thunk sometimes when they're jumping down, which I think might slosh the water a bit. then again, if your cage's ground level is right on the floor it would probably work (mine has grids for the ground floor too to add stability because it's so tall). I just keep their water bowl in the pen and have a bottle in the cage.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Right. Well, with the bonding, I don't really know what to do. Taz has the broken leg, and Pepper seems fine, but I think Taz is more sensitive (does that sound dumb?) I think she might miss being in her mother's cage (if thats something rabbits do) and will she miss being in the same cage as her sister? Technically, they are in the same cage, but with the divider. And about the floor, we are putting some kind of flooring thing down, but we also have grids down too, like what you have.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 5, 2012)

Ugh! I can't get the photo thing to download on my computer :X


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 5, 2012)

I got something called "flyrunner" photo thing downloaded, but it keeps taking to to this scam offer thing, and it won't let me enter the site! :X I give up.


----------



## Imbrium (Oct 5, 2012)

you should end up with this page after a couple clicks: http://www.soft32.com/windows/photo-design/animation/easy-gif-animator/free-download?rel=center

(the name of the program you download and use is called "Easy GIF Animator")

give it another try from that link and if you can't get it to work, upload the pics you want in the avatar to photobucket or something and then PM me the links to those pics - I've still got 19 free uses on my trial and can't imagine using them all, so I can put it together for you if you can't get the program to download.


----------



## Hyatt101 (Oct 6, 2012)

Thank you!! The download didn't work, so I'll just Pm the pics


----------

